# Several south Ga turkey leases



## rdkemp (Feb 27, 2018)

Turkey leases ranging from 40 to 1000 acres. $4 per acre for turkey only lease. Toombs ,Tattnall and Montgomery county ga.


----------



## Dcope44 (Feb 28, 2018)

*interested*

interested in small turkey lease track text or call
8285779660


----------



## Workingmanhunter (Feb 28, 2018)

Would a hog only lease be a possibility?


----------



## sman (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm interested in the Tattnal county. Can you PM me ?


----------



## rdkemp (Mar 1, 2018)

Sorry i have been super busy at work and i will try to touch basis with everyone soon


----------



## sman (Mar 3, 2018)

I sent ya a PM. If you have a turkey track on the Tattnal lease I will take it.


----------



## 20dewbreaker12 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey could you give me a call 9123471529 very interested


----------



## TS15 (Mar 5, 2018)

Could you pm info on the toombs tract? Acreage?


----------



## Huntingbuddy1114 (Jun 14, 2019)

rdkemp said:


> Sorry i have been super busy at work and i will try to touch basis with everyone soon


If you can message me about your turkey leases please.


----------



## Huntingbuddy1114 (Jul 11, 2019)

Huntingbuddy1114 said:


> If you can message me about your turkey leases please.


The turkey leases still available? Message me your number please.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2019)

rdkemp said:


> Turkey leases ranging from 40 to 1000 acres. $4 per acre for turkey only lease. Toombs ,Tattnall and Montgomery county ga.


If you need this reopened give me a pm
Kmac


----------

